# Anyone from Reading or surrounding area



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Anyone from Reading and surrounding areas interested in a get together. There was someone who was trying to get a Berkshire reptile society going but I have not heard from her in ages..

Just thought it might be nice seeing as there are a few of us in this area now. pm me if your interested and I will see if I can arrange something.

Liz


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Anyone from Reading and surrounding areas interested in a get together. There was someone who was trying to get a Berkshire reptile society going but I have not heard from her in ages..
> 
> Just thought it might be nice seeing as there are a few of us in this area now. pm me if your interested and I will see if I can arrange something.
> 
> Liz


u know i am! and im well interested! also sean (lightbulb1976) is in newbury


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Ty Charliegh.. Will try and arrange something.. and then post it on here.

Liz


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I am in west london, not a million miles away, would be interested.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Sounds like this might get off the ground then lol..

Liz


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Kerri, me and maybe the kids(not sure what type of get together your planning) could come.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Ty Charliegh.. Will try and arrange something.. and then post it on here.
> 
> Liz


sounds great!!


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

and me lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i lived in reading, ohio last year. i guess it's named for your town.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

im 30 miles from reading (never realised it was that close!)


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

If there's tea, cakes and muffins involved then count me in!:lol2:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm not far either...


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

We're also West London, and would almost certainly be up for this.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

how are u any way liz? hows the back? and how r the eggs doing??


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Only moved away from Reading 8 months ago!Timing huh?


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

We're in Basingstoke, so only just down the road


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi all who have replied.. Was thinking of holding something at my house for a start off.. so kids will be welcome.. as My girls 21 and 16 can look after them and play with them.. 

Back is bad at the moment powderpuff girl.. but eggs are doing great.. How about sometime next month like sat 13 oct.. anyone can make that let me know

Liz


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Hi all who have replied.. Was thinking of holding something at my house for a start off.. so kids will be welcome.. as My girls 21 and 16 can look after them and play with them..
> 
> Back is bad at the moment powderpuff girl.. but eggs are doing great.. How about sometime next month like sat 13 oct.. anyone can make that let me know
> 
> Liz


me and my kids will b there!!!
hope your back feels better soon! u still on the waiting list?? bloody NHS! its hard to believe that hospital systems have been worse but its true!! keep your chin up ok!!! 
so happy about the eggs! dont forget to let me know when they r hatching i wanna come and see


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

We are the other side of Swindon in Wilts, so not far from Reading really (45 Mins by Train) would be interested in a meet. Do we bring Reptiles and stuff?? So is it a Berks & Hants Reptile Appreciaton Society, BHRAS??? :no1:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Well there's nothing on the calendar yet...
Do we bring snakes?!


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Nah just bring yourselfs for now... Just want to see how many people we can get interested.. A chance for us all to get together now and again.. people with the same interests. 

Would like to try and eventually get a good group of people together so we can have a rep society in Berkshire and surrounding area because there is not one at the moment.

Liz


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Its a good idea as there is nothing in Wilts, Berks and Hants so i am sure there will be plenty of people interested. Have our own swap meets!! :smile:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

wrecexotics said:


> Have our own swap meets!! :smile:


Yep! Ive got some lovely pogs!


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

does sound like a great idea!!!


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Tops said:


> Yep! Ive got some lovely pogs!


lol u r so old skool tops! get with it!!!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Tops said:


> Yep! Ive got some lovely pogs!


I have some Pokemon cards I can steal off my boy


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

ratboy said:


> I have some Pokemon cards I can steal off my boy


excellent
I will bring my collection


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

I got some Panini Football stickers circa 1984 :no1:Love that stuff:

Got,got,got,got,got,need,got,need.... Ahhh They were the days :smile:


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

wrecexotics said:


> We are the other side of Swindon in Wilts, so not far from Reading really (45 Mins by Train) would be interested in a meet. Do we bring Reptiles and stuff?? So is it a Berks & Hants Reptile Appreciaton Society, BHRAS??? :no1:


But you'd have to pronounce that "BRAS". We'd be men in bras !!

And if you start listing counties, you can't stop with Berks and Hants, what about us folks from Middx, and Herts, and Surrey ?

You'd end up with the BHRMWHSAS.

Maybe the easiest thing would be to generalise .. 

the Thames Valley Reptile Society.

TVRS.

Everybody likes TVRS.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

I prefer BRAS to TVRS


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

wrecexotics said:


> I prefer BRAS to TVRS


This wouldn't be you would it ?










(Hope I'm not the only person old enough to catch the reference).


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

lol hes right though Thames valley is a better description


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

:lol2: My cover is blown! Wessex Reptile Appreciation Society! What areas would that cover??


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

I want in! I havent been able to make it to any of the other meetings yet thanks to work, but Im leaving this job on the 19th so I dont think I will be snowed under, hurrah!


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

wrecexotics said:


> :lol2: My cover is blown! Wessex Reptile Appreciation Society! What areas would that cover??


This gives a pretty good overview of the history of the term "Wessex" and the counties it has been used to cover, but after reading it you pretty much realise that it can be applied to just about anywhere in "England south of the Humber" (i.e. whatever you want it to mean).


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> next month like sat 13 oct.. Liz


Typically Im working. (when am i not these days?.. grr)


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

That date is ok for us, will have to bring our youngest though.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

You can probably add Lekkie and me Liz.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

So what names have we got now then Liz? (hopefully you have kept track)


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

13th October is fine for me

I'll probably get well and truely lost though..... the only place I know in reading is the Oracle!

I hope Mark left a trail of breadcrumbs for me to follow when he come here!:lol2:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Have been thinking about name and i think julia&james's idea of thames valley reptile society(TVRS) is a good name so congrats :no1: we'll have to think of a prize for you :lol2:

Liz n Mark


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

hump  I wanna come!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

pixie_bex said:


> hump  I wanna come!


hump? 

Well im not too far away (Southampton) I might be able to make an appearance


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

So we got a name T.V.R.S.

Are we gonna have a website?

Are meetings gonna be monthly, bi-monthly and will they always be in Reading? : victory:


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Name is great 

Every month or every other would be good 

Will we be planning some sort of leaflet??

When settled we could maybe find a venue to hold another show there loads of places in Reading

Look forward to meeting you all and putting faces to names


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

t-bo said:


> hump?


Well if your offering teebs, Why not! (never could resist a man of power) :grin1:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi all.... Right what I thought is that we could discuss all these things when we meet.. I am not much good with websites but a website would be an excellent idea.. I leafleat I can do lol.. We don't always have to have our meetings in Reading.. Perhaps we could take it in turns to arrange a meeting.. 

Like I said something to discuss at our first T.V.R.S meeting.

Liz


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

keeping the meetings in Reading will be best i think as someone from surrey won't want to travel all the way up here and vice versa : victory:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

My feeling is that this is everybody's group so whatever is best for everybody is ok by me.. It would just be nice to get this up and running.. looking forward to seeing you all.. will pm our address to those who have shown an interest.

Liz


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I can't do the 13th in the evening, got a Hen Night - no fair!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

date change?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Obviously, I'd be happy with the date being changes for little 'ole me(!), but I guess the majority should rule!!
I really want to get involved, so count me in for anything I can get to.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm easy.....I have no life I'll do whenever:lol2:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

I would have to liase with my P.A first on dates and travelling arrangements prior to one committing oneself to such a venture 

What bollox i'm in whenever :no1:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

lol ok I will but some dates down in October

Well in fact the only weekend I cant do is the last weekend 27/28

Sat 6th or Sun 7th
Sat 13th or Sun 14th
Sat 20th or Sun 21st

Most popular date for most people we will do.

Liz


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

bump up


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Why don't we make it the 2nd Saturday of the month?? Bi- Monthly :no1:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> lol ok I will but some dates down in October
> 
> Well in fact the only weekend I cant do is the last weekend 27/28
> 
> ...


6th and 7th both good...
14th good...
20th and 21st good!


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Just so Ally can come to our first meeting can we make it Sun 14th Oct and then from then on the second saturday bi monthly.. If we make it for early afternoon say.. 2.00pm That will give everyone chance to get here. 

For those of you with sat navs post code is RG5 4PX and house nos 23. For those who would need picking up from Reading Station pm us and let us know as we have a 7 seater car. My Tel nos is 0118 9010088 

Liz


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Yay!!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Okie-doke.

Expect a call from a VERY lost Matt on the day! :lol2:

I don't have luxuries like sat nav


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Im from Basingstoke, just down the road!


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Kris everybody welcome.. 

Liz


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

wrecexotics said:


> So we got a name T.V.R.S.
> 
> Are we gonna have a website?



If someone is up for creating it... I'll host it for free.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Fangio said:


> 13th October is fine for me
> 
> I'll probably get well and truely lost though..... the only place I know in reading is the Oracle!


Only place I know is the vets I use !!!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

GAH! im working then too.
Im beginning to get sick of this job. I never get to go anywhere good!.
No shows for me either


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Small world were also in Basingstoke 

Look forward to it


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

ratboy said:


> If someone is up for creating it... I'll host it for free.


Thanks for that.. Just hope someone is good at creating :lol2:. I can do flyers, news letters etc.. As I am at home all day it will give me something to do.

Liz


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Thanks for that.. Just hope someone is good at creating :lol2:. I can do flyers, news letters etc.. As I am at home all day it will give me something to do.
> 
> Liz


I may be up for taking that on, as well as flyers or any other graphic type work.

Let's discuss it when we all meet.

James


----------



## Skeets (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi ya, I live in Reading too, so me, the hubby and the kids will be up for it as long as we're not moving that weekend :lol2:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Hope you can make it Skeets... It's going to be good to meet everyone

Liz


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I don't want people to forget so will keep bumping lol

Liz


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> I don't want people to forget so will keep bumping lol
> 
> Liz


ive already forgotten when is it again? ill b there just need reminding! ill put it in my calender


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> ive already forgotten when is it again? ill b there just need reminding! ill put it in my calender


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/gene...ne-reading-surrounding-area-6.html#post843494
Sunday 14th October


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Fangio said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/gene...ne-reading-surrounding-area-6.html#post843494
> Sunday 14th October


thanks ill put that in diary


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I'll see you there


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yay, 14th I'm off. Be good to see you and Mark and again Liz.


----------

